# Mud, Hills and Trails on Christmas Day



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Took the family out on Christmas Day for quality offroad time, nothing too extreme. Also, figured out how to upload in 60fps(which is really rare on youtube) so make sure you watch it in HD.







---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 PM ----------

I guess you gotta watch it on youtube to see it in 60fps.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Pretty cool!


----------

